# 1957 GlassMagic Nomad



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi everybody! I'm new here. I've been reading for a while to see what I can do to make "Little Blue" a bit more fishable. It's a 1957 Glass Magic. Flat bottom. Fiberglass. 12'6" Long. It's been in my family since it's first days of boathood. I just wanted to share a couple of photos and get some feedback on what you would change, if anything. The motor is a 2003 Mercury 9.9. It runs about 22 with just me and about 16 with a friend.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh yeah, is this a "Micro-Skiff"? Im new to the term.


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

oh yea, thats a sick little machine right there! what kind of draft #'s are you getting with her? and yea... its a Micro


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

If I pull up the motor its good in about 3 inches. Any other numbers than that is hard to say. I get nervous if I think its shallow. The water in the Galveston Bay Systems is pretty nasty sometimes. 6" visibility type stuff and I dont have a depth finder. In Rockport/Aransas Pass the water is much nicer but the sea grass is protected to theres no motoring in most the shallow areas.


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

I'd say thats pretty cool!!!


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

Id really like a trolling motor. the only problem is the transom is not wide enough for 2 motors and I like to stand on the bow and fish. Up until now I sit in the front seat and paddle, or sit on the bow with my feet in the water and paddle. If I am anchors or drifting I stand up there and fish. I dont generally fish the flats or shallows unless I drive 3 hours


----------



## CapnK (Jul 6, 2011)

Neat looking boat, really cool that it has been in the fam for so long. 

Re: trolling motor - maybe mounted on a transverse beam laid across the gunwales? With quick-connect hardpoints of some type, you could have it positioned at bow or stern and move it easy depending on conditions and if you were solo or not... Doesn't look like you would have much room for a battery though...?


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

The battery isnt that big of a deal. I can just put it in a battery box and strap it to one of the seat hump thingys. Ive been looking at this for a couple of days now.

http://skinnywaterproducts.com/product/anchor-brackets/trolling-motor-mount-brackets/

Ive noticed that some of you guys on here have something similar. I guess while the water is smooth you could leave the trolling motor mounted to it? This seems like it would take up minimal room up there. Theres so many ways to go with boats it can get overwhelming.


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

I used to race one of those back in the late 70's when I was in school. it had front stick steer and except for the drivers seat everything else had a fiberglass cap that closed it up. That little boat was fast with a Merc that was pushing almost 80 hp.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

> I used to race one of those back in the late 70's when I was in school. it had front stick steer and except for the drivers seat everything else had a fiberglass cap that closed it up. That little boat was fast with a Merc that was pushing almost 80 hp.


THAT sounds like fun!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Welcome to the madness.

Forum member anytide http://www.skinnyanglersgear.com/ can custom make anything you need. He has great stuff at reasonable prices and he'll custom make it if you need him too.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

> Welcome to the madness.
> 
> Forum member anytide http://www.skinnyanglersgear.com/ can custom make anything you need.  He has great stuff at reasonable prices and he'll custom make it if you need him too.


Thanks for the link. I see I have a lot of options!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Hi everybody! I'm new here. I've been reading for a while to see what I can do to make "Little Blue" a bit more fishable. It's a 1957 Glass Magic. Flat bottom. Fiberglass. 12'6" Long. It's been in my family since it's first days of boathood. I just wanted to share a couple of photos and get some feedback on what you would change, if anything. The motor is a 2003 Mercury 9.9. It runs about 22 with just me and about 16 with a friend.


Those are some classic old boats. There several running around on the St. Johns near Orlando. The guys here are mainly bass and spec fishing. You see a few set up for duck hunting too.

That hull might be one of the few small boats that has survived this many years. All of its value and appeal is in its originality. Beside its a darn good skinny water boat just the way they designed it. At least if you don't compare it to todays highly specialized flats fishing rigs. If I were you I wouldn't stray too far from the original design. The other reason to stay original is that you will minimize the amount of time and cash you pour into the boat. Probably money that you will enjoy but never see again. :


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

> > Hi everybody! I'm new here. I've been reading for a while to see what I can do to make "Little Blue" a bit more fishable. It's a 1957 Glass Magic. Flat bottom. Fiberglass. 12'6" Long. It's been in my family since it's first days of boathood. I just wanted to share a couple of photos and get some feedback on what you would change, if anything. The motor is a 2003 Mercury 9.9. It runs about 22 with just me and about 16 with a friend.
> 
> 
> Those are some classic old boats. There several running around on the St. Johns near Orlando. The guys here are mainly bass and spec fishing. You see a few set up for duck hunting too.
> ...



You're right. Id enjoy it. lol. Probably just add a trolling motor. My dad is in the progress of getting his boat ready as well. Its much more professional looking than mine. :'(


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I'm with Tom. If it has no structural issues, don't mess with it other than to add a trolling motor mount. You only have 12.5' to work with. If you complexify it by trying to make it into a little boat with big boat features, you'll lose the simplicity that is its greatest asset.

Nate


----------



## Avidawg (Jun 29, 2012)

> I'm with Tom.  If it has no structural issues, don't mess with it other than to add a trolling motor mount.  You only have 12.5' to work with.  If you complexify it by trying to make it into a little boat with big boat features, you'll lose the simplicity that is its greatest asset.
> 
> Nate



Sweet boat.....I'm with Nate......don't "Complexify" it too much...... :-/


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

That would be an awesome lay out boat. Gonna have to start looking for one.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies everyone. I was thinking along the same lines as the rest of you. Im not even totally sure I want the trolling motor.


----------



## Zpeedracer25 (May 30, 2014)

Nice looking boat!
I have a Nomad as well, but mine is a project that I'm just getting started on. It's nice to see that there's others of these still out there.


----------



## Judson Lawrence (May 26, 2020)

'Nano-Skiff' said:


> You're right. Id enjoy it. lol. Probably just add a trolling motor. My dad is in the progress of getting his boat ready as well. Its much more professional looking than mine. :'(


Very nice boat! I’m looking for one similar, know anyone that has one for sale?


----------

